# Cashiers, NC



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

I will be in the Cashiers area for business and I am thinking about taking a bike. Should I take my road or mountain bike? What are some route and/or trail suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

I would take the road bike. There aren't any single track trails in the area that I know of. Everything that I can find online talks about riding fire roads on a mtn bike. There is however some great climbimg and scenery for roadbiking. Be ready to climb. The climbs aren't that long, usually 2 to 3 miles, but they can be really steep. go to tourdecashiers.com for some route information.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Thanks*

Excellent. Thanks for the information.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Plan your route to stay off HWy 64. Scary, scary road. There is singletrack in the Panthertown Valley area, but it is unmarked and apparently a bunch of out and backs. I have been there once...I think it had potential, but you would have to live there to find the good stuff. 

If you like to climb, there is a road (possibly 130) that drops from 64 in Cashiers all the way down to scenic hwy 11 in S.C, going past a gorgeous view of lake Jocassee. There are a couple of left turns on this route (sorry) I have only done it in the car, but we remarked that it appeared to be a decent road, not a terrible amount of traffic, and would be a hell of a climb getting back to Cashiers.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*I just got back*



litespeedchick said:


> Plan your route to stay off HWy 64. Scary, scary road.


I took my bike but did not get it out. The construction traffic was horrible. Lots of Dump trucks speeding along narrow winding roads...no thanks. I was only there Mond night-Wed morning so I did not get a chance to explore and look for a safe route.


----------

